# Is mini riccia a rare plant ?!?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I was just curious...I see people selling riccia(stones, pads, bags...) but I never saw anyone selling *mini* riccia !!!!

Is this plant hard to find(rare), or what is the reason that you don't see people selling it ?!?!

Any info ?!?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

If you see someone selling it, let me know. I love rare plants but have never seen that one.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not rare per se...many people do own it, but they don't know the difference between regular and the mini riccia. It's rarely identified, but I do know a few people who have it. However, it's growth rate is comparable to that of regular riccia fluitans, which indeed makes it a super fast-growing and floating hitch-hiker. lol


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I have both of them in my tank(received a tiny string of mini when I bought some RCS from GTA) but I was just curious why I don't see people selling it !!!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Well I have both of them in my tank(received a tiny string of mini when I bought some RCS from GTA) but I was just curious why I don't see people selling it !!!


like I said, people don't know the difference. Igor has mini riccia in his shrimp cube, but he didn't know that it was a mini version until I pointed it out to him.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

they both look exactly the same like a Y. people who encountered both species before can tell the difference. IMHO, i like the mini version better. i wonder what a carpet of mix patches of the two riccia would look like.


----------

